

The Internet has raised $10k for the Palestinian researcher snubbed by Facebook - peter123
http://qz.com/117315/the-internet-has-already-raised-10000-for-the-palestinian-researcher-snubbed-by-facebook/

======
ck2
That he will not be able to receive because no-one bothered to check that the
service they used cannot pay out to people that live in countries where PayPal
doesn't service. Which doesn't include Palestine.

PayPal for non-US -> [https://gofundme.zendesk.com/entries/22590777-Is-my-
country-...](https://gofundme.zendesk.com/entries/22590777-Is-my-country-
supported-)

No Palestine ->
[https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/](https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/)

Not for years -> [https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/Getting-
started/Palestin...](https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/Getting-
started/Palestinian-Territories/td-p/94355?profile.language=en-gb)

I'm surprised that gofundme didn't stop it before they have to reverse all the
charges. I guess they like the free publicity.

So everything will revert, everyone will forget about him and he is back to
square one.

~~~
freditup
Probably will be possible to use Western Union to send the money over. Online
money exchange is super hard in some countries though (I've experienced it
first hand in Haiti.) It's a shame because it really holds the people there
back. I sent an inquiry to Paypal once asking them about their plans to expand
to more countries (specifically Haiti) and got this canned response:

The primary reason is the challenges and complexities associated with the
worldwide financial network which becomes even more unique within each
country. It is not a reflection of the status or reliability of individuals in
these countries.

We currently support services in nearly 200 countries across the globe. The
global financial marketplace is unique and varies locally between each
country. PayPal always seeks to ensure compliance with local and international
laws before unveiling any new service. This is why we cannot offer a firm date
or timetable for expansion of specific services.

Though we can't provide an exact date for coming to your region, we can
promise you we're working hard to get there. For more information, just go to
the PayPal website and click the "Worldwide" link at the bottom of the page.

~~~
ck2
Except they don't bother to mention Western Union and WU has a $1500/month
limit in Palestine.

------
obstacle1
Business owners the world over are hoping this becomes a trend. Outsourcing
your QA to the global market, but better than the current model because it's
free. Why pay out when other (completely uninvolved) parties will do it for
you? Bizarre that people see this as a positive.

------
gambogi
No one would say "the mail has raised $10k for ... "

These are just people using tools. The internet is not a person or subset of
people, it's a utility open to anyone.

~~~
speedyapoc
_Obviously_. However, "The Internet" sounds much better and is much more
concise than, say, "The People on the Internet".

~~~
gambogi
The phrasing would probably be closer to "$10k raised for..." or "individuals
raise $10k..." The fact that they did it through the internet doesn't seem
hugely novel (aside from the fact they evidently can't get the money to him

